# How to connect



## ryan e (Dec 3, 2011)

I have the opportunity to get a corner reef ready aquarium for free.its drilled with a overflo.i want to use it for freshwater.my question is I have never used a drilled tank before or a sump nor has a clue how.so until that time I would want to hook this up to a canister filter that I have.what would be the easiest way to due this and how.thanks in advance


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can pull out the hardware in the overflow,and then remove the bulkheads(part that goes through the glass).They are threaded and should just "unscrew".Save all the stuff you take out as overflows rule IMO.Go to a gardware store and get rubber stoppers that will fit the holes and plug the holes from inside the tank.Both holes are different size so measure correctly.Most stoppers are tapered so they will have one in your necessary range.
You may be able to place the intake of canister into overflow and have good draw.
If the stoppers don't form a perfect seal(they leak a little{I hope not}) then you could just keep water level below the overflow top and no water will go in there anyways.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have seen somewhere where someone has attached the canister hoses via reducers to use the existing places. I have never owned a drilled tank so I cannot tell you exactly how to do it or if it even works. Otherwise, as Tom said plug the holes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Bev is correct,if you can make all the fittings work you could just hook it up to the hardware in the overflow(very possibly a better way to go).


----------



## ryan e (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help.if I'm able to connect to the overflo.could I add bio balls to it for extra filtration n the overflo to go along with the media I will have in my canister filter.just asking?


----------



## ryan e (Dec 3, 2011)

Also if it makes a difference it is drilled on the bottom


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You could add bio or mechanical to the overflow I guess if you chose to.Most canisters are large enough to have all the bio needed.
Holes in the bottom are best as long as it is in an overflow chamber.AGA(now aqueon) makes the "mega overflow"(I have 4 such tanks),and marineland also makes pre drilled with built in overflow(the front of those comes off for maintenance) and the overflow is usaully located in the corner where as aqueons are in acbout 8" from the corners.
Be careful to watch anything you put in overflow as to not clog and possibly cause the tank to overflow(probly won't happen with canister but definately could happen with a sump and its extra volume.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys should see how they utilize tank overflows in places I have seen overseas. Places like Thailand.

I would probably use pvc to connect the two overflows underneath the tank and then make one connection for your canister on the input side of it. A friend of mine at work has his 180g setup similar but uses a sump instead.


----------

